# Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Exactly, another definitive how-to with actual information! I spent a few hours this week finally putting a MS setup on my personal 1995 GTI VR6, and here is how it turned out!
First off here is the information thread for distro cars, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3359198 just in case someone is looking for that information.
The car in question is a 1995 GTI VR6 running all factory sensors with the only exception being an Innovate LC1 wideband and a 1.8T open element temp sensor. It has been running a stock GIAC chipped ECU for a long time. The only addition to the engine bay is a single vacuum line for the map signal.
The board was built and setup tuned by myself. 
MS1 V3.57
MSnS-E HR10G
Board mods/hardware:
VRIN - TSEL (JP1 1/2)
TSEL - VROUT (J1 4/5)
Bottom VR pot fully CCW, top pot a few turns CW from fully CCW 
Glen's Garage Error* Daughter board for all the 'extra' circuits
I used the daughter board to make adding the extra circuits a little easier with the 3.57SMT board that doesn't have a proto area. I will post the circuits I used to help those that want to use a V3 board instead.
Ignition triggers are from the LED's but the 3.57 has internal 1k pullups, the triggers com from PAD1, PAD2, and PAD3 for D14-16 respectively. Similar to this circuit, but for each LED using a 1k pullup:








Tach output circuit, use a 4.7k resistor where 1-10k is listed:








FIDLE output for stock 2 wire idle valve:
TIP120 for PWM idle valve with 1N4001 flyback diode between output and 12v
Remove Q4, Q20 and R39. replace R39 with a wired link or solder the (E) emittor to the right side of position R39 rather than at the Q4 position. 








MAF wiring below, it uses a 12v power and ground, a signal ground and outputs 0-5v based on airflow. The Ford one is different but the conditioning circuit is the same:








Outputs for Smog pump relay and CEL light are below. I'm going to be using the smog pump wiring and relay for a small fan in the future and use the CEL for a shift light:








Launch control and table switch circuit, table switch is on JS9, Launch JS11:









*Software*
I have posted decent msq's for both 029y4 and Hi-Res HR10g, both can be interchanged on a settings level, VE tables are different. Caution the 029y4 file has a 'wrong' req_fuel and if you plan on using it set it correctly and scale the VE table by .72.
http://www.msruns.com/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=22776 
You will have to login to download the msq.
*Wiring*
Wiring is straight forward from a cut up Motronic ECU connector to the MS DB37 connector. This is so I can switch betwen the MS and stock ECU setup for back to back testing.
The pinout is posted below, be aware that some of the pins for 'extras' will need to match the location in hardware modifications:
Wiring Schedule:
Motronic T68 Pin # ---- MS Pin # --- Function
1,7,33,42,55,56 ---- 8-19 --- Ground
36 ---------------------20-------- IAT+
14----------------------21--------CLT+
41----------------------26--------TPS+
40----------------------22--------TPS
20----------------------23--------O2
67----------------------24--------VR+
68----------------------7----------VR-/VR Shield
22----------------------29--------Tach
23----------------------27--------PWM 12v
23----------------------28--------12v supply
53----------------------36--------PWM Idle (Fidle)
3,24,26-------------32/33-------INJA
2,4,25--------------34/35--------INJB
8------------------------3---------Spark A Cyl 1/6
52----------------------4----------Spark B Cyl 2/5
60-----------------------5---------Spark C Cyl 3/4
6-----------------------37----------Fuel Pump (Relay)
28---------------------37----------Heated O2 (Relay)
17---------------------25----------MAF
5-----------------------27----------CEL
49---------------------31----------Fan/Smog Relay
Non VW wiring
DB25-----------Function
3----------------Launch
4----------------Table Switch
5----------------Spare Gen Output
6----------------Future Cam Sensor
7----------------Spare Gen Output
Additional relay:
T68/9 needs to be pulled to ground to turn the ECM relay on. There's a 12v ignition hot supply on T68/38 that does this for the stock ECU. Relay wiring below:
Relay Pin-------Motronic Pin
30---------------T68/7
87---------------T68/9
85---------------T68/38
86 --------------T68/7
The above circuit should only be needed for OBD1 installations, OBD2 will switch on the ECU with ignition hot and doesn't use that relay.
*Impressions*
I only got a chance to tune the car for a few hours but a few things are definitely different from Motronic. I always had a little miss/stumble/roughness around 2k with this car. Both with the stock head, 262 cams and the 268s. The MS totally cleared this area up. 
The car seems much happier with the raised rev limiter but that did lead to the demise of my clutch. High rpms seem to back my pressure plate bolts out so I won't be able to get dyno results until it's all fixed.
Even with the limited tuning it does run well without any real issues. 
I hope this helps and I'll get more followup information as soon as possible.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

Good to hear you got it done.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (Wraith04)*

Yeah the car is a hoot.. er, was. Here is a screen cap of about where the clutch started to decide it didn't want to work right.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

I know that doesn't say max RPM 8061.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (Wraith04)*

I'm pretty sure it does, revved it up with the launch control enabled then dumped it.. 2nd gear spun pretty hard.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I'm pretty sure it does, revved it up with the launch control enabled then dumped it.. 2nd gear spun pretty hard.









Sounds like you need to buy my ClutchNet Stg3 clutch with about 5 miles on it


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (WhiteG60)*

That's what I have in there, the pp bolts probably just backed out again from the wheel hop.


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Nice work yet again Paul! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (MySunRoofWorks)*

Thanks! I'll snap a few pics of the engine, adapter and the board when I have a chance this weekend. I just didn't feel like doing that after breaking it


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

damnit!....... im like 80% done w/ my obd-2 swap on my vr,........ all this good optoins!..... way to go.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (carsluTT)*

Thanks, Jess. I'll let you know when I receive your parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

looking good. more help for us newbs


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Carlik:.)*

pics yet?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VEE-DUBBER)*

Haha, no it's in my raintray.


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

Good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep us all in the loop on your long(er) term results








Im going to VRT my Caddy Van aswell later this year and have been concidering MS this time round








Cheers Al


_Modified by The Transplanter at 12:04 AM 5-28-2009_


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The Transplanter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Transplanter* »_ 
Keep us all in the loop on your long(er) term results










6K miles on my coilpack MS install, nothing but smiles here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Wraith04)*

Still working great now, I'm going back to dailying the car soon as well.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

what sort of dwell times are you using with the vr coil packs?
looks like a hoot! 8000rpm!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

3.2ms is plenty.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

My personal ECU is up for sale if anyone is interested!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4435823


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

sweet right up....
to bad im still such a MS newb that it all looks like Chinese to me....


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

Going MSII now?


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

nice job ! been following your progress for years!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Going MSII now?

i think thats all the rage lately








the -extra code is looking really strong for that these days....


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (ValveCoverGasket)*

You have email... 

THANKS







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
i think thats all the rage lately








the -extra code is looking really strong for that these days....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Going MSII now?

Well, yes and no. I have a V3 for the car now that started with an MS2 processor and the circuits to run spark, tach, fan, launch and my shift light. However there's already another processor in there for testing purposes... lets just say 16x16 spark tables seem too big.







I have to put another block in the car but after that I'll get it up and running on the new setup.


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

I'm having some issues getting this coilpack VR swap to run on MS1 V3. I'm using 3 BIP's to drive GM coils without a stock amplifier. It doesn't seem to be sparking in sequence...just when it feels like it. Not sure if it's just my settings or not...
Also, the coolant temp sits at -40 the entire time and it's a brand new blue sensor. I jumped the wires and it shoots up to 215, so I'm assuming wiring is good. Should I reload the firmware? I don't have an O2 sensor in yet either and the AFR gauge just keep reading voltage...
Full specs...
MS1 V3 HR10G
DIY wiring harness
GM coils driven by 3 BIP's
Stock VR coolant/intake temp sensors
OBD1 TB and ISV
Stock motor with intake, exhaust and 268's


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (JRaptor)*

For the BIP's you need spark inverted, but the dwell should be the same. Also make sure that you wired the LED circuits right, in order from top to bottom LED's it's A, C, B which throws some folks off. Also having the timing WAY off can cause it to feel like it's not sparking or missing quite a bit. 
For the coolant temp it sounds like you have a bad sensor, the IAT has a similar curve try jumping that in and see how it reads. 
No O2 sensor won't cause the AFR gauge to do nothing, it'll just read whatever voltage it floats to in narrowband mode.


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I've tried 3 different blue temp sensors with no luck. The IAT is working correctly though.
I hooked a timing light up and every wire does have spark traveling through it, but the light doesn't have a consistent flash. 
These are my trigger settings..









I checked my spark outputs and they are correct. 


_Modified by JRaptor at 12:32 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

What is your trigger angle and do you get consistent cranking RPM?


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Trigger angle is 60 and yes I do get consistent cranking RPM.
It will usually fire after a second or two of cranking but not start. It tries to, but something is off and not letting it. 
I think I will pull the plugs and confirm every cylinder is getting fuel.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

Try fixed angle and making sure you're synced, I use 78deg trigger with the first tooth on 3, if you use 5 it should be 66. 
Also log the next time you do it, and either email me or put it on msruns.


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I was looking at your Final.msq on msruns and you were using 74 trigger on that map. 
Now...this is a corrado, and I wired the coolant sensor up...sensor grounded at the same ground as MS. The "coolant" wire to the MS, and I tapped into the "coolant" wire to send a wire to the stock gauge. 
I sent you the log in an email from jlanglois at evwparts.com


_Modified by JRaptor at 4:00 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Also, I tried to sync the timing.
Put the timing light on wire #1. Then change -10 to 0 on fixed angle and crank. Trigger angle 78, first tooth 3, and for the first couple seconds the light never flashed. 
I'm about to switch to a dizzy setup...UGH!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_I was looking at your Final.msq on msruns and you were using 74 trigger on that map. 
Now...this is a corrado, and I wired the coolant sensor up...sensor grounded at the same ground as MS. The "coolant" wire to the MS, and I tapped into the "coolant" wire to send a wire to the stock gauge. 


So, you are running the same Blue CTS for MS and the gauge? it so, that will not work, because the gauge uses a different Curve and sensor.
Is MS reading the sensors correctly in MT and did you use Easy Therm to place the therm files in the correct MT Dir for the stock sensors
Maybe I misunderstood..


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

On a stock G60, which sensor does the cluster use to read coolant temp? There is a blue and brown. 
This is a VR swap into a G60.
MS reads the blue sensor as -40 all the time. I've tested the wiring, and it's ok. The jimstim allows me to change the coolant temp. I've tried 2 known good used sensors and two new ones with no success. 
The therm files go in the Mtcfg file under the folder for the car I'm tuning correct?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

Even if you use the GM settings it should read and only a 'little' off. You should be able to use the VR6 yellow coolant temp sensor/switch for the gauge. 
If you get no timing blink for a few seconds you might have a wiring problem that's causing noise. Make sure you using time based instead of trigger return for cranking timing calculation.


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My coilpack wiring is all in the same wiring loom as the rest of the MS wiring. Should I separate it?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

You shouldn't have to, I never have. Your VR wires shielded?


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Coolant temp gauge on the MS is fixed now. Just cut the wire that was tapped in for the gauge and that cleared it right up.
It almost starts now. It idles for about 5 seconds once. 
I'll send an updated log and the MSQ over. 
The VR wires are shielded.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

I know you are more concerned with getting it running at this point than the gauge, but FYI: if you have removed A/C and or not running all of the Vr sensors (other than the blue), you can use the Black G60 sensor for just the gauge


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yea, the gauge on MS works fine now. I just need to get the gauge in the cluster working. I hooked the yellow one up today to it and tested it but got nothing. The fuel gauge doesn't work either...not sure what I'm missing somewhere...something under the dash has got to be unplugged....
I still haven't gotten it idling. I soldered every wire connection I made to ensure I wouldn't have any bad connections. 
How do you sync the timing properly? Got a link?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

Make sure you have E2 to D8 jumpered.
Sync timing:
Mark/verify tdc on flywheel/pressure plate
Set fixed angle to 10 
Set timing light to 10
Crank car, watch for TDC mark
If not there, adjust trigger angle until it lines up. 
When it lines up, set fixed angle back to -10


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

hi hows the tuning going i use these decoder settings on my vr for when 14th tooth aligned with vr sensor at tdc


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

threw your spark settings into pauls final.msq and set fixed angle to 10 to sync the timing and the car started up instantly and idled. also found out the ignition switch is bad and was causing the megasquirt to cut out while trying to start the car...no wonder!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

Did you have to change the trigger offset from 60 to get it aligned?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

some terminals on the ig switch do shut off during start if you didn't already check


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tinkered with it some more today...the MS is having a power problem....it reset 60 times on me today...I never got to sync the timing because of this...I noticed this when I saw the Fuel Pump on/off bin switching on and off while running...
I jumped the power to the coils and the power to the MS because I kept hearing relays clicking and wanted to get them outta there. So I have good power to the MS but it resets randomly. 
The car ran for ~5 mins then died and I haven't gotten it to run longer than that since.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

my mate had the same trouble with resets it turned out to be a dodgy ht lead we went threw unpluged them one at a time running ruff on five cylinder when we unplugged the bad lead the resets went away worth checking


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_dodgy ht lead 


?


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

dodgy= faulty bad ht lead shorting out or breaking down it were causing the ecu to reset randomly symptoms were like turning the ignition on and off 


_Modified by ade007 at 9:37 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm...its a new set of wires with msd ends crimped on. i may try removing the coilpack wires from the MS harness to eliminate any possible noise there...i'm about to go pick up an entire mk3 vr6 harness and swap to that if i don't get this figured out on monday....


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

bit of info here on resets hope you find the problem anyway http://www.extraefi.co.uk/resets.htm


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

on my ecu the earths and spark ab and c outputs from the vb921 s dont go back to the ms board they go direct to the coilpack and the earths go straight to the engine block this is a better way to eliminate noise 










_Modified by ade007 at 5:20 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ade007)*

First VW on MS3.. update soon.


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

nice one paul that sd card logging sounds intresting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_First VW on MS3.. update soon.










Wait seriously you already got a board? Prototype?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Yes, I am a beta tester.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Yes, I am a beta tester.


Excellent... Read through your thread on ms3efi.com a bit ago.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Thanks, it's getting there. Time to try out the USB and SD stuff soon.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Thanks, it's getting there. Time to try out the USB and SD stuff soon.


Im stoked about the SD card data logging. and I guess the USB stuff is cool


----------



## juststarted (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor* »_hmm...its a new set of wires with msd ends crimped on. i may try removing the coilpack wires from the MS harness to eliminate any possible noise there...i'm about to go pick up an entire mk3 vr6 harness and swap to that if i don't get this figured out on monday....

Sounds like you have your plug wires mixed up, I would recheck your fireing lines to the coils, and your plug wire locations.
Edit: ASK ME HOW I KNOW


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Swapped a b3 passat obd1 harness in with a new stock coilpack and plugs. Everything stock. Still no start...can't connect with vag-com, no spark, and no fuel. I get power at the ecu, coilpack, and injectors. What terminal do I have to connect for the ecu to pull the fuel pump relay to ground? 
I didn't swap the entire fusebox, just the engine harness. And the MFA works now too just from installing the stock engine harness.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

Fuel pump is T68/6


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

Im seeing a few people putting megasquirt on obd1 vr6, but i have yet to see a obd2 vr6 on megasquirt. Is there a reason for this? Is it that much harder? I am hoping to run megasquirt on my vrt this winter and was just wondering about the obd2 thing.
Rob


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 ([email protected])*

Most people don't want to deal with standalone on a car that has to pass OBD2 emissions tests. My 95 ran an obd2 tb for a while, totally possible to make it run and run well.


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Megasquirt on a Coilpack VR6 ([email protected])*

It's the same as obd1. I run MS1 on my GTI vr6 98 OBD2. 
but I have a obd1 TB for idle stabilisation.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JRaptor)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh nice. I'm hoping to turbo my VR6 sooner or later... slapping a turbo on is no problem for me. Getting it tuned is another story. Not as simple as my Cobalt were I can just flash a tune on the stock ECU through the OBD2 Port using HPTuners.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

On a mild car C2 or United software for the stock ECU works pretty well. Standalone can add quite a bit of features, and give you the ability to do some stuff (launch, boost control, etc) all in one box, and the factory stuff can't quite do that.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I'm going to build myself a completely custom kit... so I figured it'd be better to tune it myself... rather than to run something like the C2 chip.

Custom made I/M Upper, Turbo Manifold, probably use an HX35, and then some 42# injectors.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No reason not to go right to the 60lb with the rest of it.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

True. I might even go larger than that, so that I can run E85.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow i just found this!...... great info


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Additional relay:
> T68/9 needs to be pulled to ground to turn the ECM relay on. There's a 12v ignition hot supply on T68/38 that does this for the stock ECU. Relay wiring below:
> Relay Pin-------Motronic Pin
> 30---------------T68/7
> ...


Funny that I just now am putting power to my 24v for the first time and ran into this. I didn't encounter this issue on my 12v build back in '07. Put relay with label "32" into position 3 on the ce2 fuse panel and no additional wiring or relays are necessary. The "32" relay provides power to ecu using the internal key-on circuit inside the fuse panel; I found "32" on mk2 digi1 california 8v's and I'm sure it's elsewhere. :thumbup:

Edit: Part no for relay that makes life easier is 357906381. The relay that is ground switching that you *DO NOT WANT* is the same as above but with "A" at the end. :beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Good call.

The other way I've found to do it is just feed T68/38 to the MS and use the ms fuel pump trigger to T68/9.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

We recently got up and running with an MS2'd VRT 92 Corrado running GM coil packs instead of the stock VW coil pack. It was a dizzy motor but a quick timing cover swap fixed that!


----------



## Cexar_h (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi. Congrats, nice job. We install a MS2 extra in my VR6 OBD1 turbo

We were getting a lot of troubles related to wrong water temp signals and recently we upgrade it from distributor to Coilpack , now we are trying with the 034 motorsport coilpack.

I really appreciatte any advice on it. Do you know if i have to go same dwell times than the oem coilpack?


----------

